# Who Killed Peter Rabbit?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

> >A man is driving along a highway 
> > >and sees a rabbit jump out 
> > >across the middle of the road. 
> > >He swerves to avoid hitting it, 
> > >but unfortunately 
> > >the rabbit jumps right in front of the car. 
> > > 
> > >The driver, 
> > >a sensitive man as well as an animal lover, 
> > >pulls over and gets out to see 
> > >what has become of the rabbit. 
> > > 
> > >Much to his dismay, 
> > >the rabbit is dead. 
> > > 
> > >The driver feels so awful 
> > >that he begins to cry. A beautiful blonde woman 
> > >driving down the highway 
> > >sees a man crying on the 
> > >side of the road 
> > >and pulls over. 
> > > 
> > >She steps out of the car 
> > >and asks the man what's wrong. 
> > > 
> > >"I feel terrible," 
> > >he explains, 
> > >"I accidentally hit this rabbit 
> > >and killed it." 
> > > 
> > >The blonde says, 
> > >"Don't worry." 
> > >She runs to her car 
> > >and pulls out a spray can. 
> > > 
> > >She walks over to the limp, dead rabbit, 
> > >bends down, 
> > >and sprays the contents onto the rabbit. 
> > > 
> > >The rabbit jumps up, 
> > >waves its paw at the two of them 
> > >and hops off down the road. 
> > > 
> > >Ten feet away the rabbit stops, 
> > >turns around and waves again, 
> > >he hops down the road another 10 feet, 
> > >turns and waves, hops another ten feet, 
> > >turns and waves, 
> > >and repeats this again and again and again, 
> > >until he hops out of sight. 
> > > 
> > >The man is astonished. 
> > > 
> > >He runs over to the woman and demands, 
> > >"What is in that can? 
> > >What did you spray on that rabbit?" 
> > > 
> > >The woman turns the can around 
> > >so that the man can read the label. 
> > > 
> > >It says... 
> > > 
> > >(Are you ready for this?) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(Are you sure?) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(This is bad!) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(It's definitely a Blonde Joke!) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(You know you could just click off 
> > >and not read the punch line....) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(You can still delete it) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(You know you're gonna be sorry) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(Last chance) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >(OK, here it is) 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >It says, 
> > > 
> > > 
> > > 
> > >"Hair Spray - 
> > >Restores life to dead hair, 
> > >adds permanent wave."


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

lol


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHHAHA


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

BAD lexus! no cookie for you hehe.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking at floor shaking head. :wink:


----------



## monsch (Apr 18, 2005)

that joke is comedy awful!


----------

